# Hand grinder recommendations



## Litts (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi everyone,

First time poster looking for some advice.

Not sure what everyone thinks of James Hoffmann but I've been a coffee drinker for a long time (just instant and also a mokka pot with a blade grinder) and watching his videos has got me wanting to get myself a grinder.

Decided, I think, to get a hand grinder because I think you can get a better grind for less money than the electric ones. I'm also a bit of a food/equipment snob (would rather spend more than buy the bottom) so I'd end up wanting a electric grinder probably twice the price of the equivalent hand grinder.

I mentioned Hoffmann and I've watched his hand grinder showdown video. He talks very positively about the Made by Knock Aergrind. His niggle seemed to be with the size of the grind collector.

So I looked to see if they did something bigger and they have the Feld and Feld47.

I'm in the UK so slightly less concerned over warranty issues.

Is there anything else you would recommend over the Felds?

As a novice is the 47 overkill?

P.s. I'm looking mainly for mokka/aeropress(I think I will buy one soon) grinds but I may/probably will want to use it for espresso in the future. I am aware that you probably should have multiple grinders for different brew methods but I'm starting out and want something to do everything at the moment.

Thanks in advance,

Jon


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the 1Zpresso JX or JX pro. I've had mine 2 years use multiple times a day and I'm still super impressed. The JX pro has finer adjustment and better suited if want to do espresso too. The JX will grind espresso but the gaps between steps too big to properly dial in espresso.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Litts said:


> Decided, I think, to get a hand grinder because I think you can get a better grind for less money than the electric ones.


 There's no evidence for this. Hand grinders are typically the same, or more expensive than electric grinders, which benefit from economies of scale.

The Feld 47 isn't going to be overkill. The Felds are great with intuitive grind setting that is visible at a glance (rather than counting clicks & having to check under the burr).


----------



## Litts (Dec 6, 2021)

I take your point but economies of scale over the whole price of a motor?

Looking around its £150-£200 for a top notch hand grinder but that's down the bottom or the range of electric ones isn't it?

Thanks for the reassurance on the 47.👍🏻


----------



## Cizmooo (Aug 19, 2021)

I have 1Zpresso J Max. I love it. (For some reason Hoffmann ignored the brand)

Was thinking abou the JX pro but went with J Max as it has an outter ring adjustment and comes with a travel case. I think both grinders are great and it comes down to your preference if you decide to go with the brand but you wont be dissapointed with any of the two.

Also @Sigma Coffee offers £5 off for the members and delivery is fast.

Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Litts said:


> Looking around its £150-£200 for a top notch hand grinder but that's down the bottom or the range of electric ones isn't it?


 A hand grinder in this range will have similar burrs to an electric brewed grinder in broadly the same price range (e.g Baratza Virtuoso+). You can buy electric grinders for £50 (and £50 hand grinders that perform similarly to them).

I'm not sure what a "top notch" hand grinder is (there are plenty of very capable hand grinders around £200). If it does exist it probably doesn't have 29-32m burrs, if it does it might well cost more than £200. See the OE Apex, Helor Flux, Etzinger Etzman table top.

I own too many hand grinders, my original Feld is one I'd never sell, mostly because of the adjustment mechanism/easy visual check on setting, feel in the hand. Otherwise, it doesn't do anything that a dozen other hand grinders can't also do.


----------



## Litts (Dec 6, 2021)

@MWJB would you recommend I switch and buy an electric one instead?

Maybe I meant very capable rather than top notch but I want something very capable.

How much would a very capable electric grinder cost (that could do pour over and espresso ideally) and do you have anyone's you would recommend?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Litts said:


> @MWJB would you recommend I switch and buy an electric one instead?
> 
> Maybe I meant very capable rather than top notch but I want something very capable.
> 
> How much would a very capable electric grinder cost (that could do pour over and espresso ideally) and do you have anyone's you would recommend?


 Your choice of electric over hand grind should be based on portability, noise & whether you want to hand crank, or flick a switch. If you really don't want to crank by hand, don't be tempted by the lure of some abstract quality/lore relating to hand grinding.

For brewed coffee, grinding doses of up to 20g, a hand grinder is just fine. For fine espresso a bit of a chore, for large brews (40g+, though not what you seem to be needing) a big chore.

I wouldn't use the same grinder for brewed and espresso, so I can't recommend one. Changing grind all the time is a good way to avoid consistency. Yes, many can be adjusted from one to the other, but often you have to come down from coarse, bit by bit, to stop the burrs from binding on trapped particles.

Electric grinders, that are aimed solely at espresso, sometimes have finer adjustment threads, which make large swings in adjustment a pain.

I don't see any problem with going with the Feld/Feld 47 for Aeropress, moka & espresso. Grind adjustments between these 3 could be fairly minor, assuming a long steep Aeropress brew. If you're up for hand grinding, I'd go with the Felds (or similar/equivalent), when you get to espresso brewing maybe buy a dedicated espresso grinder & keep the Feld for coarser grinding, for 1-2 cup brews it is unlikely to outlive its usefulness.

Hand grinding for espresso is possible, if you are ball-park dialled in, but it quickly becomes demoralising when things aren't working out. Whizzing another espresso dose in an electric grinder, in such situations, makes life much easier.


----------



## Litts (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks so much for your long and explanatory reply.

The primary usage is going to be for brewed/mokka and it'll probably be a while before I buy an espresso machine.

Yeah, I know you should have separate grinders for different brew types, I'm just trying to covering myself so that I don't have to buy a new grinder if/when I purchase an espresso machine.

I'm really not adverse to hand grinding, the space saving aspect is also attractive as it can go away in a draw, you def can't do that with a machine. Like you say, I'm not going to be stood there for hours with my usage. I'll probably make one/two a day and only for myself.

Thanks for persevering with my noob ideas/thoughts ☺


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

I use both a 1Zpresso JX Pro and a Feld47 daily, JX Pro for espresso and aeropress, and Feld for v60 and cafetiere. Both really solid, well made grinders. I prefer the JX Pro for finer grinds because it's quicker and I like that it's stepped. While stepless is generally considered better, I prefer steps for better repeatability, particularly if switching between different brew methods regularly. Of course the finer the steps the better, especially at the espresso end. For even smaller steps there's the J Max.

The Feld is a bit slower but as such has a smoother feel while grinding, and I also love the look and finish. The fact the arm disconnects from the lid and there's a holder for it is also great for traveling

Some cheaper hand grinders, Timemores for example, are probably perfectly good as well, but you might regret those if you do start using it for espresso later.

If you have any doubts about hand grinding, and getting fed up with it, then definitely consider going electric. Personally I love hand grinding, it's part of my daily coffee routine 😎


----------



## Litts (Dec 6, 2021)

Bicky said:


> I use both a 1Zpresso JX Pro and a Feld47 daily, JX Pro for espresso and aeropress, and Feld for v60 and cafetiere. Both really solid, well made grinders. I prefer the JX Pro for finer grinds because it's quicker and I like that it's stepped. While stepless is generally considered better, I prefer steps for better repeatability, particularly if switching between different brew methods regularly. Of course the finer the steps the better, especially at the espresso end. For even smaller steps there's the J Max.
> 
> The Feld is a bit slower but as such has a smoother feel while grinding, and I also love the look and finish. The fact the arm disconnects from the lid and there's a holder for it is also great for traveling
> 
> ...


 Thanks very much for your reply. Its especially good to hear the opinion of someone who has the Feld and the JX pro (a grinder someone else has recommended and I am now considering)


----------



## rogher (Nov 22, 2020)

You might be interested in the Arco grinder, a hand grinder that can be made electric.

It's not yet available, so there's little information about how well it works. Current estimated first shipping is January 2022, over a year later than planned. Make what you will of that. The spec looks good but ambitions are not always met...


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I've owned Aergrind, Feldgrind 1 and a Feld 47. Absolutely love the Aergrind it's tiny but grinds beautifully. I use it only for Aeropress at work. MBK make quality gear and it's British made.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bicky said:


> Some cheaper hand grinders, Timemores for example, are probably perfectly good as well, but you might regret those if you do start using it for espresso later.


 My Timemore was/is useless.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

MWJB said:


> my original Feld is one I'd never sell,


 Me neither


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

lake_m said:


> I've owned Aergrind, Feldgrind 1 and a Feld 47. Absolutely love the Aergrind it's tiny but grinds beautifully. I use it only for Aeropress at work. MBK make quality gear and it's British made.


 I brought my Mk1 Feldgrind for use at work for Aeropress and camping. I then used it for espresso as well. When they brought out the Aergrind I got one of those for travel and used the Old at home for espresso before getting the Niche this year.

I'd have the Feld 47anytime, Good British engineering, it;'s a shame they cant improve customer service, they would be traffic if they could.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I've been looking to buy a hand grinder too and as my other half as kindly said she would ask Santa to bring me one. So, after lots of looking and considering how deep her pockets are, I've decided on either the 1Zpresso K-Plus or J Max. From all the reviews I've seen, they really are highly thought of and easily comparible to the likes of the Commandante but cheaper.

I'll admit I drink more pour over than espresso, so that pushes me towards the K-Plus (even though it can grind quite comfortably for espresso) but I want to get into espresso more, which makes me lean towards the J Max, as it has much finer adjustments and is surprisingly cheaper than the K-Plus.

The K-Plus does come with more accessories such as the grind chamber that has a blind shaker option with ability to easily fit onto different size portafilters. It also has a larger case with room for some beans.

They are both quite quick to grind I believe under a minute.

Then a fly flew into the ointment. I saw the ROK grinder. Now I know it is not portable as in taking away for making coffee away from home, but for home grinding I quite like it. It certainly looks easier to grind than a hand held. Also, according to James Hoffman he was impressed with it and said it produced very good espresso grinds quite easily.

The only issue then apart from making up my mind is that the K-Plus is out of stock wherever I've looked, which means I won't get it for crimbo.... but then again I am 62 and not 6


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

Pompeyexile said:


> I've been looking to buy a hand grinder too and as my other half as kindly said she would ask Santa to bring me one. So, after lots of looking and considering how deep her pockets are, I've decided on either the 1Zpresso K-Plus or J Max. From all the reviews I've seen, they really are highly thought of and easily comparible to the likes of the Commandante but cheaper.


 I'm a newbie, grinding myself two, sometimes three, double espressos a day, medium roast. I have a J-Max and love it, but my first grinder, so what do I know?

For one, I wouldn't want coarser steps for espresso as I find myself adjusting just one or two clicks as each 200g bag ages, and again as I start a new bag. I split each freshly roasted kilo into 250g zip bags with out-gassing valves, squeeze out the air, and open roughly one bag a week. Each bag seems to age a little while in play (from opening and closing to get the shots out letting air in?) so I need a click or two finer as each bag progresses and a click or three courser when I get to the start of the well preserved last bag. A single click either way makes a difference, so for me the clicks need to be at least this small, which says I wouldn't enjoy any other stepped hand grinder I know of.

Other bonuses are the two minute tool-less disassembly, the zero retention with RDT (as recommended by 1Zpresso), the easy to read dial, and the catch cup that doesn't easily knock off, the sheer lack of counter space needed.

But, and there is a but, IT IS HARD WORK. Anyone who says it isn't must be a gym hulk. Unlike Hoffman, I do enjoy these anaerobic workouts, but 18g for espresso is a keen 30-50 second blast. Slow too much and the amount of beans that want to grind at once makes the torque almost too much to manage. Grind faster so the beans popcorn and dance at the burrs and it's easier. Lean the grinder body a little, or even a lot, to slow the bean feed rate and make it easier to keep the handle spinning quickly. This is the price of a fast aggressive grinder - Torque with a capital T. If you have patience for a two-minute-plus grind, but lack the Popeye arms, maybe look elsewhere, Commandante perhaps. With the J-Max, don't say you weren't warned, effort required. I lack the patience for a slower grinder, and the arms for a full on J-max attack, so I fall back on the tilt and fury technique - it works for me. Of course the 1/4" hex of all 1Zpresso grinders lends itself to a using an electric drill/screwdriver, which again 1Zpresso even recommend, but so far I haven't felt the need, and I reckon if you did, you might still do well to tilt it.

Is it better value than £170 worth of electric grinder? No idea, it's all I've had, and all I plan to have for the next 100kg or so...


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I respect your determination.
I couldn't imagine me hand grinding for espresso - it would get irksome to the point I would avoid it. But I doubt there are better espresso capable electric grinders out there for £170.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a MBK Hausgrind, quite large and very good, I use it if I want to try a different coffee (without changing grind on main grinder) I also use it for brewed which I do not drink that often.

As for grinding for espresso it is OK occasionally but I certainly would not use it all the time. As above it would quickly become irksome.


----------



## Cizmooo (Aug 19, 2021)

bbstrikesagain said:


> But, and there is a but, IT IS HARD WORK. Anyone who says it isn't must be a gym hulk.


 I'm in the same boat as you. I grind 18g of beans 3 times a day on Jmax.

This grinder was suppose to be a temporary solution till I save money for Niche but I have to say I enjoy the hand grinding process now and don't feel I need to upgrade anytime soon.

I guess I can say grinding with Jmax is an easy job in comparison to my previous grinder and I'm not a gym Hulk by any means 😂

My previous grinder was Hario which could grind fine enough for espresso but the adjustments had massive steps so proper dialing in was impossible and it took me well over 2 mins to grind 18g of coffee while gripping the grinder was awkward and very uncomfortable.


----------



## Litts (Dec 6, 2021)

A little update: Spoke to my girlfriend about changing my Christmas present to a donation towards a grinder (we don't go mental for Christmas). To my surprise, she suggested getting one as a joint Christmas present to ourselves as she would like to use it as well.

So yesterday, I finally decided on the Feld47. Should be here by Christmas too.

Whatever I bought would have been a massive upgrade on my blade 'grinder' / pre-ground but I will let you know what I think of it.


----------



## Litts (Dec 6, 2021)

So, nearly two weeks of usage, we are very happy with the grinder.



It seems really well engineered


Very solid


Not too onerous for grinding


Produces a nice consistent grind size


Not sure where my optimum grind setting is yet due to step-less design


Espresso grinding is tough - I didn't set it correctly when first using and ended up with flour like consistency after 5-6 mins on 30g


lack of instructions


I have moved from a moka pot to an aeropress, much happier with the brew as I found the moka too strong and it's a much longer and messier process.


----------



## jtracy (Nov 11, 2021)

Cizmooo said:


> I have 1Zpresso J Max. I love it. (For some reason Hoffmann ignored the brand)
> 
> Was thinking abou the JX pro but went with J Max as it has an outter ring adjustment and comes with a travel case. I think both grinders are great and it comes down to your preference if you decide to go with the brand but you wont be dissapointed with any of the two.
> 
> ...


 Tell me more about this £5 off for members??


----------



## Cizmooo (Aug 19, 2021)

jtracy said:


> Tell me more about this £5 off for members??


 I used SIGMACF5 code for my purchase.

No idea whether the discount code still works as I havent seen the ad from sigma coffee for a while. You can give it a go.

Good luck


----------



## jtracy (Nov 11, 2021)

Cizmooo said:


> I used SIGMACF5 code for my purchase.
> 
> No idea whether the discount code still works as I havent seen the ad from sigma coffee for a while. You can give it a go.
> 
> Good luck


 Ahh thanks. It does work, but not alongside the other voucher I was also using, also for £5. Which is fair enough, but thought I'd try!


----------



## Cizmooo (Aug 19, 2021)

jtracy said:


> Ahh thanks. It does work, but not alongside the other voucher I was also using, also for £5. Which is fair enough, but thought I'd try!


 I think it's fair for the company to make some profit 😁


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

MWJB said:


> A hand grinder in this range will have similar burrs to an electric brewed grinder in broadly the same price range (e.g Baratza Virtuoso+). You can buy electric grinders for £50 (and £50 hand grinders that perform similarly to them).
> 
> I'm not sure what a "top notch" hand grinder is (there are plenty of very capable hand grinders around £200). If it does exist it probably doesn't have 29-32m burrs, if it does it might well cost more than £200. See the OE Apex, Helor Flux, Etzinger Etzman table top.
> 
> I own too many hand grinders, my original Feld is one I'd never sell, mostly because of the adjustment mechanism/easy visual check on setting, feel in the hand. Otherwise, it doesn't do anything that a dozen other hand grinders can't also do.


I've had a 'handful' of quality hand grinders and can vouch for the JE-Plus from 1Z as it offers a lot for the price point. About 1 yr ago I did let it go once I finally found what I consider the ultimate grinder made and gladly choose it over any electric as well and that's the Helor 106/Flux. Had wanted one since it came out several yrs ago and for some time it was impossible to find any new or even used, but they did get back into the swing of things and started offering them new once again. Thing is an absolute beast in build/grind quality and it is my go-to every day and that is averaging 6 doubles. I will say it's not 3x better in the demitasse over the JE-Plus as far as cost comparison goes, but the materials used as well as the machining is top notch and the thing will last someone a solid lifetime no doubt. I know some don't care for the weight as it's about 4 lbs. empty, but it checks off all the boxes for my heavy use. The massive 71mm burrs in a true compact/hand held grinder is something nobody else has been able to pull off and Helor does it nicely.


----------

